# Harbor Freight Super Coupons



## rfusca (May 9, 2013)

Also, if you can't get a hold of one of the magazine with killer coupons in it, then often times you can buy them for a dollar or two off ebay. I once bought a coupon for 3 dollars off ebay that saved another 80 dollars at HF.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

For me, between Sunday papers and my woodworking mags, I am drowning in 20% coupons. It's the 25% buggers that I look for. And who would have thunk, HF coupons on eBay?


----------



## rfusca (May 9, 2013)

Yup, in fact, they sent a free 25% off with that $3 coupon purchase. Right now a 25% coupon is $3.75 on ebay with free shipping. For a big purchase, it could be worth it.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I guess I'm wondering how anyone is making any kind of money on eBay selling coupons for $3.75, unless they have a boatload of them on one posting. Very interesting. Think I will look that up.

Okay, I just looked….that's crazy. But there it was….


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

I get 25% off coupons all the time. I just signed up on the HF site and they email them for every holiday and special sales.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

The store in my town will not take coupons for on sale items have to wait till price resets before they honor any coupon. Really have to weight savings on coupon over on sale price on item you want.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

there's always 25% on line coupons to be found just google it.and also they mail them. most stores do accept the coupon on top of sale price as long as it's not a special large sale price or something . depends on store manager I think.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I wish they still did the 40% off coupons like they used to!


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

The July 2013 edition of Car & Driver has a 25% off coupon that expires 10/4/2013


----------



## Odiferous (May 26, 2012)

http://slickdeals.net/f/1276399-Harbor-Freight-Coupon-Thread?

The first post is continually updated with the current promos.


----------



## LokisTyro (Apr 19, 2013)

You can signup at their website to get coupons. I believe they send you a different set if you signup but don't quote me on that. A few days ago I did receive a coupon for 25% off any non-sales item in the flyer sent to my home. As tefinn noted they are also sent by email.


----------



## themelster (Feb 14, 2013)

The store I buy from lets me just rattle off the series of numbers below the bar code. Saves me printer paper and ink. Try rattling off 34931406 that bar code # is for 25% off till 2-20-2014


----------

